# Small homemade slingshots



## slingshotkid874 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi,
I make many slingshots I prefer the smaller ones the best because their powerful and easy to carry around and I use a scroll saw to shape them out but every time the ark in the middle always gets hit by the rock one time breaking my finger because the thing around the ark is to small but the thing is I could make it bigger but that creates two problems first of a bigger slingshot or I could just make the ark thinner but I use tubbing so I drill a hole in the wood then stick my band in and tie a knot but if I drill a hole it has to be a certain thickens and it cracks because I drill it any suggestions?

Thanks sage,.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Almost every fork hit I've ever had was caused by trying to shoot ammo too big for the frame. If you want to shoot rocks, make the frames big enough to handle rocks. A general rule of thumb is the gap between forks should be about 3 times the diameter of the ammo, or bigger. Or learn to flip the slingshot so the ammo passes over the forks instead of through them. Remember the ammo and the tubes/bands have to pass through the forks, not just the ammo.


----------



## slingshotkid874 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks and I shoot pebbles


----------



## slingshotkid874 (Mar 3, 2013)

So it does matter


----------

